# Anfänger-Frage Servlet/Applet/JSP



## Ambitious123 (31. Jan 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

verstehe ich das richtig das ein Servlet eine Anwendung ist die auf einem Server ausgeführt wird. Das heißt der Unterschied zu einem Applet liegt nur darin, dass nicht der eigene PC "rechnet" sondern der Server der Webseite dies übernimmt? Ist dies der einzige Unterschied? Und wo liegen hier die Vor- und Nachteile?
Ich schreibe am Montag meine Klausur zu dem Thema und bin ein bisschen aufgeschmissen...
Vielen Dank!! Grüße

Ambitious


----------

